# A bowl and a tool!



## SDB777 (Mar 29, 2014)

Finally!  Got one finished....without it being in twenty pieces.
This is a chunk of Arkansas Black Oak...pretty common timber around central Arkansas, I just don't go out of my way to find a large enough amount to keep on hand all the time.









Some close-ups of the awesomeness...








While not the best of finishes.  It's just Tung Oil.  It'll do!
BTW, made it with my new WoodTick round carbide tool(which I had to make a handle for before I could turn anything else....





Scott (thanks for taking time to look) B


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 29, 2014)

very well done! thanks for sharing!


----------



## plantman (Mar 29, 2014)

Well Scott, it may not hold much water, but it does have some wonderful grain and color. Great turning on your first almost full bowl. I realy like the raw edges.   Jim  S


----------



## robutacion (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, that is some character, just there...!

Some woods don't look much in their natural/normal condition but when introduce with foreign materials, and yes, spalting is a foreign process of fungi attacking/infesting the dying wood but, it could be a dye or other processes, all of a certain, the wood some alive with colour and strange designs.

Very interesting piece and well executed, well done mate...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Old Codger (Mar 29, 2014)

Awesome bowl Scott!  Very nice turning especially for your FIRST bowl!  Thanks for sharing and safe turning to you!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 29, 2014)

Great work Scott! beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 29, 2014)

Old Codger said:


> Awesome bowl Scott!  Very nice turning especially for your FIRST bowl!  Thanks for sharing and safe turning to you!


 


I've done other bowls(ie....RingMaster), but this bowl didn't break, and it has a completed bottom!

I think I need to get a different way to 'clamp' the bowl when finishing the bottom...the Cole rubber things just don't seem 'great'(if you know what I mean)?





Scott (maybe do another tomorrow) B


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 29, 2014)

Scott, That is a beautiful piece of wood. I love the rays and spalting, and the hole.

I try to leave a little curve on the top lip so the Cole Rubber thingys have something to hang onto.
Thanks for sharing.

Bob.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 30, 2014)

No doubt Bob!

Think I might need to make an 'adaptor' for the chuck that will clamp the bowl in place while working on the 'foot'....something with a lot less 'pucker value'.




Scott (got the small jaws) B


----------



## BayouPenturner (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice job on both the bowl and tool handle.  The hole in the side was a great idea for measuring the level of the milk to control calorie intake.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 30, 2014)

Seems I must make a bit of an edit to the #1 post here.

The timber common name is: BlackJack Oak
Not: Black Oak


There is a difference, and I just wanted to be sure anyone looking, knew what they are really looking at!






Scott (I learned something too) B


----------



## MarkD (Mar 30, 2014)

Very Nice Scott!
Time to invest in a vacuum chuck?


----------



## Fishinbo (Mar 31, 2014)

Fantastic bowl! The grains, figures and colors look amazing. You got some great looking tool, very nice handle you made. Great job to both!


----------



## loydstuts (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Apr 3, 2014)

Geez Scott,  Poor old Jack. I reckon he is peeved at being left out.
I still love that wood, regardless of it's name.

Bob.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow Scott that is very nice, I've never seen Blackjack Oak before it is really nice looking wood. I also like the handle you made, well done.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks....I actually think the handle was the hardest to make.

You know how hard it is to find boring quartersawn oak, with straight grain, no knots, and generally the most boring timber ever around here?  The timber I have laying around all looked too good!  I had to dig in the back, bottom of the shed.....



Going for another bowl this weekend.....Spalted Hackberry!!!!








Scott (this timber moved quite a lot) B


----------



## southernclay (Apr 3, 2014)

Want to see that hackberry when you are done, that is beautiful stuff. 


I just "borrowed" a few foot length of a beefy old oak handrail from my dads barn wood scrap pile the other day. I saw it and knew it was perfect for handles and other projects I won't be able to convince myself to cut into pretty wood for.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 5, 2014)

southernclay said:


> *Want to see that hackberry when you are done, that is beautiful stuff. *
> 
> 
> I just "borrowed" a few foot length of a beefy old oak handrail from my dads barn wood scrap pile the other day. I saw it and knew it was perfect for handles and other projects I won't be able to convince myself to cut into pretty wood for.


 

Here ya go!






Started with this, and it wasn't quite what I hoped it would be when I screwed it on....but the lemonade wasn't too deep inside!







At the point above, I had to figure out what to do about the crack(it's why I didn't offer it someplace else).....I was hoping it wouldn't go too deep.  Unfortunately it did....







So I ended up with this funny rimmed thing, sort of different.....and there was a soft spot on the side.  Couldn't get too thin, was worried that it would come apart.


I have better photo's of the spalting, but I thought I would keep those for me until I finished the whole thing and put the piece inside the light tent.  These 'works in progress' photos are okay, but it is not what I'm seeing while standing by the lathe(guess it's the flood lights over the bench).







Scott (tung oil is fun) B


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Apr 6, 2014)

*Great job!*

What does a Hackberry look like?  I would be interested in getting a medium size piece (I have a 12" lathe)..I like  the handle on your 
tool as well...you did a great job on both turnings!  See you in May!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 6, 2014)

Phillip Kelley said:


> *What does a Hackberry look like?*  I would be interested in getting a medium size piece (I have a 12" lathe)..I like  the handle on your
> tool as well...you did a great job on both turnings!  See you in May!


 

As in the tree itself, or the bowl blank?

You can look here:  Wiki 


Got a few laying around, I'm sure I could find one for ya!



Scott (turns like butter too) B


----------



## BSea (Apr 8, 2014)

More show and tell for our next meeting. That is really a cool bowl.   I guess I need to finish some of my half finished bowls. 

How long is the handle?

B(shameless bump for a buddy) Sea


----------

